

Show HN: Rubystub.com Run/Save Ruby Online - thejew
http://www.rubystub.com

======
alfiedotwtf
I would take this offline right away:

    
    
      system("ls -l /");

~~~
thejew
You can safely use that as the Ruby is run in a limited contained env. Feel
free to run `rm -rf` too

~~~
alfiedotwtf
I don't think you're going to be happy when somebody uses you to launch a
DDOS:

    
    
      system("ping -c 2 8.8.8.8");
    
      PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) 56(84) bytes of data.
      64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=1 ttl=55 time=1.98 ms
      64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=2 ttl=55 time=1.75 ms

~~~
vidarh
Unless he's running this in an incredibly powerful machine on an incredible
well connected network, nobody will be DOS'ing anyone worse from that machine
than they could do by spinning up a single VM somewhere.

~~~
alfiedotwtf
When it comes to netsec, any hole's a goal.

And as rikkus pointed out, there's no timeout on runs too. This is just asking
for trouble.

~~~
thejew
There is a timeout.

------
rikkus
Looks nice, but could do with a max execution time or some other limiter.

    
    
      loop do
        puts 1
      done

